
Zork I r5 - sohkamyung
https://archive.org/details/ZorkI_r5_4amCrack
======
sohkamyung
This twitter thread [1] contains some details on this release:

 _This is the first version of Zork that Infocom ever released._

 _It was the only version released through Personal Software, who was
responsible for the cover art of a barbarian, which the Infocom developers
hated._

 _It was simultaneously released for the PDP-11._

 _It was the only 13-sector Apple II software that Infocom ever released, and
its copy protection is different than all other Infocom disks._

[1]
[https://twitter.com/a2_4am/status/975818151396040706](https://twitter.com/a2_4am/status/975818151396040706)

